# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Dituri Praktike!

## Zana e malit

*PER TE GJITHE JU!..*


** Njolla e ndryshkut hiqet duke u fshire me nje cope pambuk te lyer me vaj te djegur!

 * Per te pastruar xhamat e syzeve ferkohet nje cope me sapun te thate pastaj pastrohen syzet.

 * Ne qofte se kepuca ju shterngon kemben, hudhni pak uthull ne pjesen e brendshme dhe mund t'i vishni menjehere.

 * Kur i lini menjane kepucet per te mos i veshur per nje kohe te gjate, mbushni brenda me gazeta.

 * Per te zbardhur enet e aluminit qe jane nxire, zini ne to disa levore molle.

 * Ne frigorifer nuk futen ushqime te tilla si: banane, sallame, pasterma, biskota, reçel ose mjalte.

 * Per te penguar nxirjen e patateve, ne ujin ku do te zihen, shtrydhni disa pika limon.

 * Kaktusat, ne vere ujiten nje here ne jave, ndersa ne dimer nje here ne muaj.

 * Ne qofte se ne pergatitjen e dhalles (jogurtit) perdoret qumesht ose uje mineral, behet me e mire.

 * Per te hequr nje vide e cila ka zene ndryshk, i vendoset siper nje tel i nxehte.

 * Kur gatuhet gjelle me vaj ulliri, qe te mos i ike shija, nuk hapet menjehere kapaku i tenxheres!*


**************************
*ZeM*

----------


## Era1

E bukur tema me pelqen.


* Para se te qerojme qepen qe te mos na lotojne syte, duhet te çpojme ne majen e thikes nje cope buke.

* Qe vaji me te cilin duam te skuqim te mos digjet , hedhim nje cope te vogel limon ne vaj.

* Per te qeruar me kollaj thelpinjte e hudhres , ju japim nje goditje (jo te forte) me pellemben e dores 

* Qe sallatat te jene me te shijshme , duhe shoqeruar me 3 masa vaj dhe 1 uthull

* Per te bere nje supe te mire, mishi duhet te hidhet ne uje te ngrohte.

* Qe orizi te mbetet me nje pamje ta bardhe te mire,hedhim ne ujin qe do ziej orizi disa pika limon.

* Perimet me gjethe jeshile kur ziejne duhet te hidhen ne uje te ngrohte.

*Kur perberja e nje konserve metalike nuk perdoret e gjitha , pjesa e mbetur hiqet nga konserva metalike dhe hidhet ne nje ene tjeter prekj qelqi, druri, balte ose porcelani.

* Per te hequr eren e qepes ne gatim, mjafton ta gatuash me majdanoz.

* Qe peshku te mos kete aromen e detit (per ata qe nuk e pelqejne se mua per vete me pelqen) mbasi e pastrojme , e kalojme me uthull ose me limon.

----------


## Zana e malit

Era1! 

 Faleminderit per kontributin e dhene ne teme!.. :buzeqeshje: 

 Cdo lloj diturie eshte e mireseardhur per te gjithe!.. :shkelje syri: 


*ZeM* :zana:

----------


## PINK

Zana e malit .. teme interesante 


psh une se dija qe nuk u fuska sallami , receli ne frigorifer ?

Sikur sallami prishet po mos ta futesh ....

----------


## D&G Feminine

> Zana e malit .. teme interesante 
> 
> 
> 
> Sikur sallami prishet po mos ta futesh ....


beje prove mos ta futesh ne frigorifer dhe perfundon ne spital, helmimi i sallamit eshte shume i keq. Tani vetem nese e ha sa e blen, se duhet patjeter te futet ne frigorifer dhe nqs e do per me shume se 1 dite, te akulli.

----------


## PINK

Po pra Dixhije , dhe kur e blen e gjen te departamenti i " ngrirjes " lol ... 


Pastaj dhe recelin une e fus ne frigorifer , se nese hapet kapaku po e le jashte shume fillon e ze nje shtrese jeshile ne siperfaqe ... 

Ja keshtu , sa per mjaltin u be kohe qe skam pare , mbaj (lol )

----------


## D&G Feminine

une recelin nuk e ha, vetem liko qe ben mami po keto ne frigorifer mbahen. Kurse mjalti jo se mpikset.

----------


## PINK

Ok ja nje tip dhe nga une (lol )

Kur te lani rrobat ne lavatrice ... ndajini te bardhat nga ato me ngjira .. so sigurohuni , kontrolloni , se keshtu si padashka , ndonje rrobe me ngjyre futen te ato te bardhat ... dhe ndodh procesi i mix-imit  lolol 

Te bardhat , marrin ngjira te papelqyera dhe detyrimisht merzitesh , dhe te prishet gjithe dita ... te iken buzeqeshja kur i thone .. dhe u  blame yourself .. pse pse pse  ...    :pa dhembe:   (lol )

ah po dhe kur i vesh mbas nje dite plot stress dhe merzi ... ca i ke lara lara , ca kane marre ngjire gri , ca roze .. dhe ca   :pa dhembe:  

Ja keshtu .. me kujdes cupkani ..

----------


## green

Mbi cdo njolle (sidomos vaji), para se ta fusni ne lavatrice hidhini pak ilac enesh leng persiper. Iken njolla pa merak fare (e di qe e dinit! :Lulja3: )
Rrobat e mira, jo te renda, lahen me dore :buzeqeshje: .
Ushqimi i ftohte serviret ne pjate te ftohte, ushqimi i ngrohte serviret ne pjate te ngrohte. Vetem mos harroni t'i paralajmeroni njerezit :djall sarkastik:  .

----------


## green

Shume e rendesishme kjo :buzeqeshje: : 
Asnjehere mos hidhni pika uji kur jeni duke skuqur me vaj ulliri. Merr tigani flake.

 :Lulja3:

----------


## PINK

> Shume e rendesishme kjo: 
> Asnjehere mos hidhni pika uji kur jeni duke skuqur me vaj ulliri. Merr tigani flake.



Me vaj ulliri se kam provuar ndonjehere te skuq , por me vaj keshtu gjelle ( luledielli ) lolol sa here qe me ka rene ndonje pike uje ,, eh cme ka kercitur vaji ...si fishekzjarre   :pa dhembe:   ........... sidomos kur skuq patate , sepse me kercet ai dreq vaj .. so i bie shkurt tani nuk skuq hic (lol )

----------


## angeldust

** Sutjenat, ashtu si nje pjese te rrobave te mira delikate, lajini ne dore dhe mos i fusni ne tharese (blow drier) se prishen.

**Eshte e vertete qe receli po te rrije jashte frigoriferit ze myk. Kurse mjalti rron. Sallamin as mos e diskutoni qe duhet ne frigorifer.  :ngerdheshje:  Biles une e di qe nqs. planifikon ta kesh per me shume se 5 dite, atehere duhet ta mbash ne ngrirje. Perndryshe pas 5 ditesh, hidhe.
Po bananet nuk i mora vesh pse jo ne frigorifer...

**Vulen e domates apo salces se domates lajeni me pak uje atje momentin qe e beni se kushedi, nganjehere ngelet.

----------


## angeldust

P.S.: Ahhh po, kur t'ju duhet te grini qepe, lerjani si detyre sublime ndonje anetari tjeter te familjes.   :i qetë:

----------


## Zana e malit

PINK,

Tash me duheshka te bej nje plotesim meqe me detyrove.. :shkelje syri: , jo per gje, por une mendoja se e dine te gjithe qe sallami po te futet ne frigorifer, paramendoni, mjafton vetem pak me pas po ta hapni deren e frigoriferit, me mire te dilni nga dhoma (kuzhina) fare, sepse behet e tere dhoma "sallame".. :buzeqeshje:  

- Pra, ZGJIDHJE per kete eshte, mos bleni 1 kg sallame (qe ta keni per disa dite me rradhe ne shtepi), por me mire bleni me pak ne menyre qe mos te vije puna ta fusni ne frigorifer;  *sa me te fresketa te hahen gjerat aq me mire per trupin!*

*** Sa i perket recelit, ne diturite praktike kete gje e kam hasur shpesh, neper revista dhe libra te ndryshme, dhe shkaku eshte qe mund te ngrije, e qe d.t.th se nuk mund te servohet menjehere pas nxjerrejes nga frigoriferi, por do te duhet disa minuta per kete.  POR jo te gjithe recelnat ngrine, p.sh. recelnat qe ngrine jane: ai i kungullit, i levores se shalqinit, i vishnjeve, i ftoit, ..etj.

Por edhe nese ngrine, ja po ju tregoj nje keshille tjeter praktike:

Merrni nje tenxhere, mbushni me uje te ngrohet deri ne gjys, dhe e fusni kavanozin me recel ne te, per disa minuta receli shkrihet dhe mund te servohet!.. :shkelje syri: 

*ZeM*

----------


## Big Blue

Ne qofte se i jepni makines neper Londer, me siguri do u jete bere fiksim turmat e romunve qe pastrojne xhamat e makinave me hater e pa hater neper semafora.

Tip...._kur te ndaloni ne semafor dhe nese e gjeni veten te rrethuar nga familja saracinesku, all you have to do is te takoni fshireset e makines dhe nuk do u bezdisin._

----------


## Prototype

Mos ngrohni ushqime ne mikrovale , kur jan mbeshtjelle me celafon se do shihni fishekzjarre pastaj sic pashe un ........

ne fillim mu duke si qef  :ngerdheshje:   po kur pashe demin qe kisha bere u merzita shpejt ... :i ngrysur: ((((

----------


## green

Kur gatuani, zarzavatet hidhini ne uje te vluar, jo qe ne fillim ne uje te ftohte sepse nese zjejne shume humbasin vlerat ushqimore :ngerdheshje: .

p.s. Gjyshja ime i fshihte likote ne dollap :ngerdheshje: . Nuk mbaj mend qe iu prishen ndonjehere, vetem me qan zemra qe nuk kam ngrene me si ato lloj likosh :buzeqeshje: .
Mjalti i mpiksur eshte me i shijshmi.

----------


## jonka

> Ok ja nje tip dhe nga une (lol )
> 
> Kur te lani rrobat ne lavatrice ... ndajini te bardhat nga ato me ngjira .. so sigurohuni , kontrolloni , se keshtu si padashka , ndonje rrobe me ngjyre futen te ato te bardhat ... dhe ndodh procesi i mix-imit  lolol 
> 
> Te bardhat , marrin ngjira te papelqyera dhe detyrimisht merzitesh , dhe te prishet gjithe dita ... te iken buzeqeshja kur i thone .. dhe u  blame yourself .. pse pse pse  ...     (lol )
> 
> ah po dhe kur i vesh mbas nje dite plot stress dhe merzi ... ca i ke lara lara , ca kane marre ngjire gri , ca roze .. dhe ca   
> 
> Ja keshtu .. me kujdes cupkani ..



Ti duhet te besh stand up comedy. LOL.  Kete qe ke shkruar po e printoj dhe do ta ve tek lavatricia. LOL

----------


## Gjallica

N.q.s rrobat delikate u njollosen atehere i lani njollat me qumesht :buzeqeshje:

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

> Ok ja nje tip dhe nga une (lol )
> 
> Kur te lani rrobat ne lavatrice ... ndajini te bardhat nga ato me ngjira .. so sigurohuni , kontrolloni , se keshtu si padashka , ndonje rrobe me ngjyre futen te ato te bardhat ... dhe ndodh procesi i mix-imit  lolol 
> 
> Te bardhat , marrin ngjira te papelqyera dhe detyrimisht merzitesh , dhe te prishet gjithe dita ... te iken buzeqeshja kur i thone .. dhe u  blame yourself .. pse pse pse  ...     (lol )
> 
> ah po dhe kur i vesh mbas nje dite plot stress dhe merzi ... ca i ke lara lara , ca kane marre ngjire gri , ca roze .. dhe ca   
> 
> Ja keshtu .. me kujdes cupkani ..



kam nje bluze te mire sportive qe thote "property of mudd"  :perqeshje:  nejse eshte e bardhe dhe menget i kishte blu...por tani eshte perfunduar ne "lara lara" menget...pra dua ti kthej ne te bardhe meqe kam disa "spots" tek menget qe jane te bardha...cfare duhet te bej? ti hedh klore :/?

----------

